# Ibiza



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Having managed to talk some sense into Big M and abandoned the coach trip idea we fancy Ibiza. It's moved up into my list of must do's before they button the lid on my box :lol: :lol:

Any recommendations, somewhere a bit more easy going than the full on 18/30's  Looked at a couple of hotels in Playa d'en Bossa which seems to get a decent write up on a few travel web sites.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I spent a couple of very nice weeks in Santa Eulalia with my sister & parents :beach:

Mind you that was back in `68 so things might have changed a wee bit by now


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mind you that was back in `68 so things might have changed a wee bit by now


I'll let you know

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I spent a couple of very nice weeks in Santa Eulalia with my sister & parents :beach:
> 
> Mind you that was back in `68 so things might have changed a wee bit by now


Yes............you Mac 

:rofl:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Went on a 18/30 to San Antonio back in '86 for our honeymoon (don't ask  )

I can't imagine it's got any worse


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I was last there in 1983 I hated it :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think the name is funny, does that help? :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I think the name is funny, does that help? :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That's rich from someone who lives in a country that has towns called Dildo and Climax :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll stick with Ryhl then, it doesn't have any sexual connotations (that I know of), has weather worse than much of England, for most of the time?

The aboriginals seem to have mastered the English language too, but that's not surprising as many of the part time inhabitants come from Greater Manchester.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I think the name is funny, does that help? :lol:
> ...


They had to slip a few in. Every other place name seems to be taken from a map of England, or named after Lord somebody or other. :lol:

Later,

William

P.S. - I guess I should mention the Scottish names as well. I grew up in Ballantrae.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

William - Ballantrae? Were you "The Master"? or was it something that sounded the same? :lol:

Commander, Playa D'en Bossa is a tad under the flight path from the airport ISTR, *Check on a map,* and given the number of flights in and out at all hours - could be *NOISY!* from that. We too went to Ibiza some twenty plus years ago, we stayed in the Pueblo at Port des Torrent, outside (just) San Antonio, lovely little beach there. We always said if we went back it would be to Santa Eulalia, rather than anywhere else, although Portinatx is lovely but not good public transport wise. :yes:

Visit Ibiza Town, it's a must, as is the village of San Miguel, see the church there dripping with Gold inside. The women of the village are given two rings on engagement and marriage, one gold, one silver. The gold one is given to the Church, they wear the silver one. :to_become_senile:

It's a beautiful island outwith the 18/30 area of San An, definitely worth taking an island tour if you don't want to hire and explore yourself, so much more than you would think!

Cuisine wise, if you get the chance, go for Ibizenco Rabbit, you normally have to order this 24 hrs in advance, the whole meal is based around rabbit, a soup, followed by a stew (basically) and veg, potatoes etc., and a simple sweet, ice cream or fruit. Superb! :man_in_love:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

some brilliant music from the late 80s early 90s era


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> William - Ballantrae? Were you "The Master"? or was it something that sounded the same? :lol:
> 
> Commander, Playa D'en Bossa is a tad under the flight path from the airport ISTR, *Check on a map,* and given the number of flights in and out at all hours - could be *NOISY!* from that. We too went to Ibiza some twenty plus years ago, we stayed in the Pueblo at Port des Torrent, outside (just) San Antonio, lovely little beach there. We always said if we went back it would be to Santa Eulalia, rather than anywhere else, although Portinatx is lovely but not good public transport wise. :yes:
> 
> ...


Sounds good apart from eating Bright Eyes that is, I'm not sure Big M will go for that one :lol: :lol:



dtc2 said:


> some brilliant music from the late 80s early 90s era


 B)

When we lived in Singapore we spent most Sundays crashed out on a beach bed with an ice bucket full of Tiger Beers at the Cafe Del Mar....................Happy Days


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> When we lived in Singapore we spent most Sundays crashed out on a beach bed with an ice bucket full of Tiger Beers at the Cafe Del Mar....................Happy Days


looks very good.

far better than the rain I can see through the window right now


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> William - Ballantrae? Were you "The Master"? or was it something that sounded the same? :lol:


We had that book displayed on one of the racks near the entry to the library at Ballantrae P.S. Some variation of that joke occured daily at the school. :lol:

Later,

William


----------

